# Cow-Hock Affects...



## Ace99 (29 January 2014)

Please only answer if you honestly know, or have experience as I'm seriously needing to know.. So I have a 5 1/2 month old colt with cow-hocked back legs. They're not splayed, just cow-hocked, though he is VERY narrow instead of wide so it seems worse when he turns a certain way, but I don't ever see it bother him nor seriously rub so he trips. I am planning to compete him in show jumping or dressage when he's older, being he loves to jump over things. He's young, but I can tell he loves it or he wouldn't do it, right? Anyways, have you ever known this to affect them to where they're only good for trail riding or being a pasture companion? I would possibly even barrel race him, being he's already taking to my pressure cues(so when he's older he can learn LEG cues). He's very intelligent for his age and I'd hate for one flaw to keep him from succeeding! Please help!
Will cow-hock affect the performance of a horse?! 

Thanks!


----------



## Queenbee (29 January 2014)

Ace99 said:



			Please only answer if you honestly know, or have experience as I'm seriously needing to know.. So I have a 5 1/2 month old colt with cow-hocked back legs. They're not splayed, just cow-hocked, though he is VERY narrow instead of wide so it seems worse when he turns a certain way, but I don't ever see it bother him nor seriously rub so he trips. I am planning to compete him in show jumping or dressage when he's older, being he loves to jump over things. He's young, but I can tell he loves it or he wouldn't do it, right? Anyways, have you ever known this to affect them to where they're only good for trail riding or being a pasture companion? I would possibly even barrel race him, being he's already taking to my pressure cues(so when he's older he can learn LEG cues). He's very intelligent for his age and I'd hate for one flaw to keep him from succeeding! Please help!
Will cow-hock affect the performance of a horse?! 

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

A couple of links for you to read:

http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-experts/horse-vet-advice/cow-hocked-conformation.aspx

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081006191230AA2yudn

I'd have a chat with your vet and your farrier, I would also not rush any work whilst he is young, I would allow him to properly mature before doing any hard work, this will be best for his joints.  It all depends on management and the severity of the issue, your vet is the best person to be able to advise you on your horse, since we don't know how bad  the conformation fault is.


----------



## Ruth17 (29 January 2014)

Do you have a photo?


----------



## joulsey (29 January 2014)

A lot of foals/yearlings can appear cow hocked but as they mature and widen/fill out they will often straighten them selves up. Depending on the severity, could still seem a little cow hocked when older. As some one else said have a chat with your vet and farrier as they will have more of an idea seeing him. What breed is he, sound as though you are from US?


----------

